# The best ladder tree stand



## tz666 (Jul 13, 2006)

i got 2 of the 20' lean ons from the sportsmans guide for like 75 each and they are nice


----------



## Ghost1313 (Oct 29, 2009)

Personally i think you have the best ladder stands already. I have 2 of the Luxury box stands and will never buy another brand. i will gladly pay the shipping, for me NOT for you LOL, for the comfort and quality of those stands


----------



## SlimTastic (Sep 10, 2009)

I use a Big Game Executive. Its quiet, super sturdy, and the suspension seat is one of the most comfortable I've sat on.


----------



## fostereaton (Sep 29, 2010)

I hunt from any except the 20' foot cable truss no center bar design they suck!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I purchased my first ladder this year....I have always hunted from portables(I have 24 of 'em, 14 are up now)......the one thing I absolute hate about the ladder is that I cant back up against the tree as I can in my portables....'casue of the platform on them, when standing your at least 20 inches away from the tree, sitting is kinda ok, but standing leaves you skylined and I had a huge Doe bust me last night 'cause of being silhouetted ..... I guess they may good for firearms, but I dont like 'em for bowhunting(live and learn).....next year it's coming down and I'm replacing it with a Portable so I can get close to the tree to break up my out line....if I did that last night she never would have busted me.....


----------



## tbirds00 (Feb 13, 2010)

Rivers edge treestands


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Ghost1313 said:


> i will gladly pay the shipping, for me NOT for you LOL,


Thats cold!:wink:


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone else??


----------



## valleyhunter (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a 2 person Ameristep on that I really like and then my favorite one is made by Big Dog, I believe. It is called a one person "deluxe" or something. It is basically a cheaper version of the Luxury Box stands that have been mentioned. I love that stand though. I will not hunt out of any treestand other than a ladder stand!


----------



## da new guy (May 31, 2006)

I just bought two Gorilla Big Fella ladder stands from Ebay yesterday for $150 with free shipping. The stand is 20' to the shooting rail, looks super comfortable and is only 59 lbs. I am hoping that I made the right choice because this stand is usually twice that price and it had great reviews, all 5 stars for the few reviews that I could find. Hope this helps...


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a couple Big Game treestands and I love them both. I bought the Stealth this year (for 90.00) and its nice but not super comfortable but you can get another seat cushion and use with it. I'm not sure what the other model I have is but it is super comfortable. It was like 180.00 i think.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 30, 2010)

I originally bought a Snipertreestand "Alpha" a few weeks ago after choosing it over another brand in store. My 10 yr old and I made the choice. It is a 500# Buddy sized stand. 

After installing it I determined there was a "manufacture design flaw". There were no pins where the ladder attached to the platform and it separated while installing it! Nothing like a swiveling buddy stand crashing to the ground from full height. Needless to say my 10 yr old son and I missed the Youth hunt weekend 

I emailed the company and they promptly replied with acknowledgment that there was a Production issue. they also apologized for our not being able to hunt. They offered a new stand from their sister company as well as a blind for it. All I had to do was ship back the Alpha on their tab. That company was Big Game Treestands. 

They originally offered me a Skyrise but after examining the line I determined there was a model that was closer in options to my original choice. I asked if they would consider that particular model and they said if I could wait 2 weeks for that model to get back in stock they could make that happen 

I received my Partner Plus stand Monday. They also included the blind too! I did my part and shipped them the Alpha yesterday. The Partner Plus stand rocks and has all the options we were wanting (500# weight, pivoting shooting rail, pivoting bench, back rest, large foot platform). It is also a double rail too so that is a great plus. My 10 yr old was scared to death to climb the alpha cause it flexed. This stand is built like a tank! 

Great Customer Service too!


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

I have a cheaper rivers edge and really like it. Its not the nicest stand but works well for me. The next stand I get will probably be an ol man. I think they look pretty nice and am going to give them a try.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

I am looking at Family Tradition as well. Anybody have any experience with their stands?


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Multiple camo options available


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Winner!


----------



## rcidahoelkhunt (Jul 31, 2010)

I bought a Millenium Double Ladder this year and it is an unbelievably comfortable ladder stand. Easy setup, no noise and wow is it comfortable. I have been in it a dozen times with my 10 year old and we sit quiet and comfy for hours.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

For what it is worth I will NEVER buy another Ameristep Skyscraper ladder stand ever again!
It was the biggest PITA to put together and then it was very difficult to install.
Biggest problem is the "trap door entry" platform! If the angle is not just perfect then you cannot open the platform enough to get into your stand.
I will stick with the regular 15 footers for now on....as long as they have armrests! Those make the stand so much more comfortable, and safer, in my opinion.


----------



## aghenn (Jan 4, 2009)

I personally really like my Ameristep Buckbuster stands.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

muddy outdoors makes a great ladder stand therE 20ft and very well made.


----------



## goindeep (Jul 13, 2008)

My vote would be for either the Muddy or the Millennium...I bought the new Millennium M110 and it has a larger plateform, flip up seat and footrest...it is by far the most comfortable ladder on the market today...I could set it up in your living room, hand you the remote and you would never use your recliner again!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Biggame make a fine ladder stand. I carry a seat with 4" memory foam and Im comfortable always.
DB


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, I love my Big Game Luxury Boxes! Just wish BPS didn't stop stocking them locally.


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

My favorite? The one I scored two deer out of already. 
Bought it at GanderMnt., deluxe something or another about 80$ on sale.


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

I just bought a Muddy outifitter stand. I love it. a little long on the dollar, but well worth it. To me anyway. No noisy D rings is a big plus, uses oversised wing nuts and bolts to secure the sections 20 FT to platform.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

A quick update:
I found these; http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=686917
It is the same exact model as the Big Game Luxury Box, but $35 cheaper.
I ordered one and it came in on Tuesday.
Pretty good deal if you join their buyers club.


----------



## Ghost1313 (Oct 29, 2009)

Flydown said:


> A quick update:
> I found these; http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=686917
> It is the same exact model as the Big Game Luxury Box, but $35 cheaper.
> I ordered one and it came in on Tuesday.
> Pretty good deal if you join their buyers club.


Great find. thanks for posting


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 24, 2006)

After building and hanging several ladder stands, I would have to go with the Summit ladder stands (http://www.summitstands.com/catalog.aspx?catid=ladder stands). They are very sturdy, weight less, have a solid weight limit, are not a complete PITA to put together, and include readable instructions. 

Nate


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Nate23 said:


> After building and hanging several ladder stands, I would have to go with the Summit ladder stands (http://www.summitstands.com/catalog.aspx?catid=ladder stands). They are very sturdy, weight less, have a solid weight limit, are not a complete PITA to put together, and include readable instructions.
> 
> Nate


I agree to a point. I am a huge Summit fan and have hunted out of a Goliath Climber for the past 7 years. This summer I bought a Summit single shot ladder stand, and while it is plenty sturdy, easy to build and quiet to climb, the seat is just plain uncomfortable. For a company that makes the best climber seat on the market, the seat on the ladder is poorly designed. In my opinion it needs to be at least 14" deep and that 1" bar that they call a back rest is a joke.


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 24, 2006)

Flydown said:


> I agree to a point. I am a huge Summit fan and have hunted out of a Goliath Climber for the past 7 years. This summer I bought a Summit single shot ladder stand, and while it is plenty sturdy, easy to build and quiet to climb, the seat is just plain uncomfortable. For a company that makes the best climber seat on the market, the seat on the ladder is poorly designed. In my opinion it needs to be at least 14" deep and that 1" bar that they call a back rest is a joke.


Ah, I have yet to sit in one of the Summit ladder stands (I have only built and hung), so maybe I should have clarified my point. I am going to try to sit in a friends in the next couple weeks to see how the seat is. It surprises me that they have such an uncomfortable seat. Thanks for the info.


----------



## IA Buck Hunter (Sep 24, 2010)

Rivers Edge are nice, very sturdy, big platform for your feet, and the seat flips up like a hang-on so you can stand close to the tree.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Nate23 said:


> Ah, I have yet to sit in one of the Summit ladder stands (I have only built and hung), so maybe I should have clarified my point. I am going to try to sit in a friends in the next couple weeks to see how the seat is. It surprises me that they have such an uncomfortable seat. Thanks for the info.


I probably sounded a bit harsh in my reply. The fact is, I am a big guy (6'2" 250 lbs) and my derriere needs a seat deeper than 12", so for the smaller guys this seat will probably be fine. However, the back bar is too low and hits me in the lower back which makes it just plain uncomfortable. Also I do wish the seat flipped up for standing bow shots. Additionally, the foam pad for the seat is noisy and tends to slide backwards when sitting down. If Summit were to incorporate a flip up-sling type seat for this stand I would buy more of them.


----------



## sooner77 (Dec 23, 2009)

another vote for muddy, very sturdy, light, comfy, and easy to hang as well as being a legit 20ft


----------



## fly4fish (May 23, 2011)

I agree with the Millennium Tree Stand users on here that they make the most comfortable best tree stand for hunting. I have hang-on, climber, and ladder tree stands and they are all extremely comfortable and well made. 

Check them out here: www.BestforHunting.com


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I recently bought this one & am very impressed with it http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=650788.
Very rugged with the double rails; sturdy & stable; large platform; good value; am very satisfied with it. Worth checking out.


----------



## gtsum2 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been looking at them a lot lately and believe the Muddy Archer stand is the one for me..


----------



## S.A.S (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone try those platinum edition ladder stands?


----------



## lawyerguy1 (Apr 20, 2006)

Big Game Platinums shipped with Amazon prime!


----------

